# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  а вы всё- вены резать... (с)

## rf

[ текст взят сегодня из ЖЖ одного из моих френдов, врача по профессии. текст авторский, я ни символа в нем не менял //rf]

.

28.


сегодня девка была. 31 год.
в 28 лет - рак желудка. дистальная резекция. Т 2. анастомоз.
на операции нашли метастазы по л-узлам вокруг желудка даже, единичные. отдалённых нет.
вот ведь. хм.
интересно.
спросила- как типа нашли то?- ну так. типа пошла к врачу- болело в эпигастрии. сделали гастро- инфильтративный рак.
в 28 лет.
операция.
инвалид 2 ой группы уже два года.

охуеваю.

==========================================
55.


один пришёл тоже сегодня. худой совсем. и такой классный! мужчинка. просто чудо. а смертник уже, по нём видно.
правда- чудесный мужчина.

в феврале 2007 года был у своей врачихи (та, котора мне нравится, вторая из всех врачей, первый то тот мужик, который уже типа пол года на больничном, ногу в психозе сломал).
у него тогда типа заболел желудок. она ему дала направления на анализы. он сдал. пришёл потом. в феврале же- узнать результаты- типа всё в порядке. ну и всё. он ушёл. а смотрю- его узи то от февраля лежит в карте, а там пишут- образование ПЖЖ под вопросом ( ПЖЖ- поджелудочная железа. образование- типа *плюс-ткань*.что то не-своё. опухоль)
и вот с фераля его УЗИ в карте валялось. а он ходил где то. и никто его нафиг не вызвал. и не знал он своих результатов узи. да я и сейчас ему не сказала- ибо что толку то,пока что. так их вклеили в карту и забыли. а вот щас июль, и у него боли. и наверняка там уже ВСЁ выросло, проросло, и цветёт буйным цветом.
мужик уже пьёт кеторол. пока помогает. но будет то хуже.

ну и вот щас я изощряюсь- УЗИ через 5 дней будем делать. на гастро отрыла ему талон в КДЦ (ибо наша сраная гастро ушла в отпуск). а наш сраный рентген кабинет тоже типа собирается уходить, мне сказали, что если что то нужно особенное, то надо договариваться с лаборантом. и можно всё таки будет сделать. вот хотела сделать рентген желудка. пошла наверх,узнать. зашла. все двери то открыты. хых. потом выснилось, что там она рентген делала. а я вошла. во дура то. и я ей весь снимок мужика какого то засветила.

ну чмо я. чмо.

вот говорю- пришла договариваться насчёт *особого случая*.
- а мы в отпуск уходим.
- ну и к кому подойти?
- ни к кому. нас не будет.
- ?? но мне...сказали..что если..*особый случай*..и что можно договориться..
- приходите в сентябре.
- хха. да к сентябрю можно и помереть уж.

ну и нафиг. будем гастро делать в КДЦ. как крутые. благо добрый наш хирург дал мне аж пять талонов в КДЦ на что угодно.


молодой то, молодой совсем мужик. то ли 45, то ли 55.

а вообще вот Н сказала, что надо было вызвать ему скорую и поставить типа острый панкреатит под вопросом, взяли бы. и мы бы не парились. всё бы там быстро пообследовали. ну ладно. через неделю посмотрим.


ЖАЛЬ, блядь,его !

=======================================

ещё два есть. 55 и 47 лет. рак прямой кишки и рак анального канала.
оба в метастазах отдалённых.


и откуда беруться...

=================================



вот.
а вы всё- вены резать...

Эээх.

----------


## Lena

Прикинь :!:  Вот из-за таких врачей половина суицидников уже под землей.  А вы спрашиваете зачем жить? Затем, чтоб таких людей как она Уничтожать, чтобы хоть ктото мог выжить из её пациентов.

----------


## lifehatesme

да ни она одна такая... я на собственномопыте убедился НАСКОЛЬКО врачам *** на пациентов. ты им одно, они тебе другие... меня одна *** до психоза довела, я думал прямо в палате реальн отпжжу...***.

----------


## anna 77

вот, что значит форум без модератора!
мата как конь насрал!

----------


## grey

*anna 77*
да, даже скрытые флудеры активизировались)

----------


## Pain

> Прикинь :!:  Вот из-за таких врачей половина суицидников уже под землей.  А вы спрашиваете зачем жить? Затем, чтоб таких людей как она Уничтожать, чтобы хоть ктото мог выжить из её пациентов.


  Полностью с тобой не согласна... Да, цинизма  много в этом ЖЖ, но по всей видимости это писал врач - онколог, и большинство его пациентов - тяжело больные люди, некоторым из них уже невозможно помочь даже при всём желании... Мне кажеться что медики циничны, потому что им каждый день приходиться сталкиваться  с болью, с болезнью, а многим из них и со смертью своих пациентов, и если каждый такой случай принимать близко к сердцу то наверное больше 2-х месяцев не проработаешь или сбежишь или крыша уедет...  


> Затем, чтоб таких людей как она Уничтожать, чтобы хоть ктото мог выжить из её пациентов.


 Ну будет одним врачём меньше - можно подумать на её место сразу толпа желающих придёт работать, за зарплату в 3 штуки. Это скорее вопрос об уровне медицины в нашей стране, на лечение онкологических больных надо очень много денег, которых в Минздравсоцразвитии естественно нет и не будет, в обозримом будущем... 
P/S Мне для работы нужно было взять справку из туберкулёзного диспансера, о том что я здорова, так фигушки у них кабинет флюрографии не работает - специалистов нет, как они диагностируют туберкулёз у больных, без снимков вообще непонятно...

----------


## Lena

*Pain* Я считаю, что врачи, учителя, и т.д. должны быть по призванию. Все мы знаем как продаются дипломы, как сдаются экзамены в Универах и какова посещаемость. Если это не твоё, то нечего идти туда на работу. А халатно относится к людям, нуждающимся в помощи не просто аморально, а .... можно сказать матом.
 Пишешь, что "тяжело больные люди, некоторым из них уже невозможно помочь даже при всём желании...", но в данном случае можно было помочь, по вине этой... дамы человек серьезно опаздал с лечением. Я сама 10 лет назад работала в реанимации для новорожденных санитаркой. Врачи и медсестры сутками сидят в буфете и разговаривают кто с кем переспал. Детки в кювесах неприсмотренные. Однажды ночью пьяная медсестра напоила малыша клеем ПВА вместо молока (перепутала), ребенок умер, всем пофиг. Никто не оглашает, неположено, иначе в первую очередь проблемы будут у главврача. Там так все построено, что работают как попало, а видимость создается типа Специалисты.
 Насчет "уничтожать" это не значит "убивать"...
 Пишешь "Это скорее вопрос об уровне медицины в нашей стране, ", думаю, что проблема не в медицине, а в людях, которые занимаются врачеванием. Раньше небыло такого оборудования как сейчас и денег на больницы у государства уходило куда меньше, чем сейчас. НО таких врачей раньше не было, институты и универы заканчивали люди, которые хотели лечить. А сейчас туда лезут потому, что пристижно, потому, что папа заплатил или потому, что друг туда поступил. Нормальным желающим туда не пробиться.

----------


## Pain

> Пишешь "Это скорее вопрос об уровне медицины в нашей стране, ", думаю, что проблема не в медицине, а в людях, которые занимаются врачеванием. Раньше небыло такого оборудования как сейчас и денег на больницы у государства уходило куда меньше, чем сейчас. НО таких врачей раньше не было, институты и универы заканчивали люди, которые хотели лечить. А сейчас туда лезут потому, что пристижно, потому, что папа заплатил или потому, что друг туда поступил. Нормальным желающим туда не пробиться.


  По поводу раньше такого небыло: мне лет 20 назад врачи поставили диагноз "Сахарный диабет" - мать была в шоке, и с её слов я тогда будучи ещё очень маленькой, подошла и спросила: "А я скоро умру?" , но поскольку в семье у меня много врачей они настояли на повторных анализах и обследованиях, выяснилось что диабета у меня нет и никгда не было... Потом меня хотели резать с подозрением на аппендицит, спасло то что я устроила истерику и родственники были вынуждены меня забрать из больничных покоев под "свою ответственность" - апендикс до сих пор со мной и не беспокоит.... и много всего ещё... Так что принципиальной разницы между медиками 80-х годов и нынешнем поколением врачей я не вижу... 



> А сейчас туда лезут потому, что пристижно, потому, что папа заплатил или потому, что друг туда поступил.


  Это кто же захочет резать лягушек и до одури учить анатомию на первом курсе, а на третьем заниматься вскрытием неопознанного трупа, потому что папа заплатил и т.д. Это же не МГИМО где можно 5 лет перекантоваться....



> Нормальным желающим туда не пробиться.


  Опять таки буду спорить.... у меня второй мед в 20 мин. от дома, с утра в маршрутке на учёбу едут девочки и мальчики, которые явно из глубинки (не москвичи у которых богатые папы...) с конспектами по анатомии и т.д. На днях по местному каналу показывали их общагу, четыре девочки в комнате, живут на степуху, ужин: Доширак и кетчуп и таких много, и не надо про то что нормальным не пробиться....
Кстати я сама сдавала экзамены во второй мед, первый сдала, а потом больше не пришла, потому что людей я не люблю... у меня даже была мысль поступить, но выбрать специализацией патологоанатомию, хорошо что вовремя передумала... :lol:

----------


## Blackwinged

> а на третьем заниматься вскрытием неопознанного трупа


 Ах! Пустите меня в мед. институт!

----------


## Ness

> Пишешь "Это скорее вопрос об уровне медицины в нашей стране, ", думаю, что проблема не в медицине, а в людях, которые занимаются врачеванием. Раньше небыло такого оборудования как сейчас и денег на больницы у государства уходило куда меньше, чем сейчас. НО таких врачей раньше не было, институты и универы заканчивали люди, которые хотели лечить. А сейчас туда лезут потому, что пристижно, потому, что папа заплатил или потому, что друг туда поступил. Нормальным желающим туда не пробиться.


 Огромный +1. Я сама учусь в ММА им. Сеченова aka 1-ый мед, так что знаю об этом не понаслышке. Далеко за примерами ходить не надо. Взять хотя бы мою группу: из 10-ти человек реально медициной хотят заниматься трое. No comments, я думаю. На мой взгляд, это огромная проблема. Уровень медицины катастрофично падает, и это, как уже было верно замечено, несмотря на возможности использования современного оборудования и лекарственных препаратов.
Имхо, врач - это не только набор определённых знаний и умений, но в первую очередь призвание.
Если у человека не лежит к этому душа, тут уже ничего не попишешь, как говорится.
И уж, по крайней мере, работа в сфере медицины не должна допускать наплевательского отношения к пациентам. А оно сейчас наблюдается повсеместно.




> А сейчас туда лезут потому, что пристижно, потому, что папа заплатил или потому, что друг туда поступил.


 Есть такое. Причём если раньше всякие внутриинститутские родственные связи как-то старались не афишировать, то теперь наоборот - если у тебя дедушка не ректор, ты не крут. О том, КАК именно люди попали в этот ВУЗ или КАКИМ именно образом они, будучи обладателями весьма и весьма средних знаний (а чаще - практически нулевых), сдают все сессии на "5", они говорят совершенно ОТКРЫТО. Порой даже бывает обидно, что кому-то так легко всё достаётся. Но редко   :Big Grin:  




> Это кто же захочет резать лягушек и до одури учить анатомию на первом курсе, а на третьем заниматься вскрытием неопознанного трупа, потому что папа заплатил и т.д. Это же не МГИМО где можно 5 лет перекантоваться....


 Лягушек режут всё-таки на втором курсе  :Wink:  Но в целом согласна: медицинский ВУЗ - это не то учебное заведение, которое стоит заканчивать просто "ради "корочки"". Это на самом деле требует большой самоотдачи и усилий, хотя бы банально из-за огромного объёма материала (ух, чего только одна анатомия стоит, хорошо, что она у меня позади уже!  :twisted: ), а так - конечно, не только по этой причине. Тем не менее, ММА is the best, тут меня никто не переубедит   :Big Grin:  




> Кстати я сама сдавала экзамены во второй мед, первый сдала, а потом больше не пришла, потому что людей я не люблю... у меня даже была мысль поступить, но выбрать специализацией патологоанатомию, хорошо что вовремя передумала... :lol:


 Патанатом - лучший диагност!   :Big Grin:

----------


## fucka rolla

так та это должно лежать в *другие о суициде*!!!!
и тему для этого тож создавать-иррационально.... в том же разделе в виде поста кинул бы и все.... и не нада бояться , что ее не заметят и не прочтут...

----------


## Wolf

ух....не люблю я врачей и особено всю их систему.

----------


## vlad775577

Наши врачи,когда делают операцию думают о том,чем он сегодня семью накормит,так что ж мы хотим от них!! Но точно большинство пофигистов работает и наплевательски делает свою работу,то это конечно кошмарр и никто не контролирует,врач допустил ошибку,никто его не  :evil:  :evil: оссудит,всем пофиг!

----------


## Anubis

> ух....не люблю я врачей и особено всю их систему.


 Ха-ха, а лечишься видно от всех болезней травами и заговорами?)))) Как горлышко или ухо заболит - бежишь-таки наверняка к врачу, несмотря на всю нелюбовь к ним :twisted: Поставьте себя на место врача в районной поликлинике или горбольнице - это настоящий конвейер из пациентов, если каждому сочувствовать - никаких сил не хватит. Так что  я особо не жду какого-л. сочувствия от них, единственное что мне интересно - уровень их компетентности как профессионалов. В рай. поликлинике в этом отношении полный голяк, слава Богу, у меня ведомственная, а так пришлось бы покупать полис ДМС, иначе кирдык, у матери не диагностировали пневмонию, рекомендовали пить побольше и принимать аспиринчик :evil: Пока я её не отвез в газпромовскую поликлинику и не заплатил за полный цикл обследований  -  так никто ничего понять и не мог. Поэтому стоит иметь в виду, что любой труд должен быть оплачен и бесплатно лечить никто вас нормально не будет, увы.

----------


## vlad775577

Anubis
Сто пудово!!

----------


## fucka rolla

2 анубис
про то, что заплатить спору нет.... тока толку от этого не всегда многа.... я и заплатил за обследование и за прибывание в больнице и за операцию и за то, чтоб в очереди не стоять...потому, как ситуация ритическая была..... вопреки всему проснулся таки по среди операции, в момент, когда ломали череп, чтоб вырезать опухоли от туда.... сказал *больно*...тогда еще наркоз дали.... но он такой паганый!!!! я задолбался от него отходить.... это за мои же деньги, я же проснулся, и меня же обломали с нармальным наркозом!

----------


## Anubis

Ну это бывает, конешн...не спорю, но кто из нас без греха и кто не допускал ошибок в своей проф. деятельности? Только тот, кто ничего не делает)))  Лично я за жизнь перенес где-то с полдюжины разных операций, да и предстоит немало (суставы ни к черту, придется протезировать видно) особо пожаловаться не могу на непрофессионализм и раздолбайство хирургов, в тех условиях, в которые они поставлены - спасио что хоть что-то делают, какую-никакую, а помощь  все же оказывают всем, пусть и на не очень высоком уровне.

----------


## Lena

Возьмите хотя бы к примеру стоматологию. Масса часных клиник. Деньги бешеные, а результат мало кого радует. Человек по призванию- любящий свое дело и в государственной клинике на маленькую зарплату сделает зубы так, что сталь грызть будет,... а дипломированный дибил в часной клинике за папашины деньги брать с клиента будет хорошо, материал закупать дорогостоящий- а как сделает... то флюс, то парадантоз, то выпадет все...  Из сотни клиник Вы пойдете к профессионалу а не делетанту. Правильно? А у профессионалов тоже очереди, тоже конвейер, но он подойдет индивидуально к каждому независимо от того устал он или нет...

----------


## Lena

Да и вообще: когда занимаешься любимым делом- усталости практически не чувствуешь. Это я по себе знаю. А, если сидишь не на своем месте, то все бесит, люди раздражают и приходишь домой- валишься с ног. А насчет зарплаты так скажу- хороший специалист всегда имеет лишнюю копеечку и кучу благодарностей.

----------


## fucka rolla

какого хера эта тема в *смерти* делает?
(эт я так...на правах независимого консультанта )  =)

----------


## blooddrakon

> какого хера эта тема в *смерти* делает? 
> (эт я так...на правах независимого консультанта ) =)


 В другие о суициде говоришь ? А вобще спасибо за помощь и поддержку =)

----------


## Тайна

Знаете,а я ведь онколог.Детский.
У нас в отделении не работает случайных людей.Все молодые и талантливые. Думаете,что мы все циники...
А если привозят 2-х летнего ребенка с животом,как на 8-м месяце беременности и до этого родители его уринотерапией лечили 1 год!!!!
Это прикольно вы думаете? А теперь - время упушенно,у малыша - 4 стадия и шансов - очень мало....
Или когда родители вдруг( им так их пастырь сказал) забирают взрослого 17 -летнего красивого пацана домой,прерывают терапию и парень умирает через месяц дома,хотя у него было - 80-90% (!!!!!) шансов на полное (!!!!) излечение....Это нормально.да?
Или когда ты с реаниматологом стоишь и качаешь ребенка,пытаешься запустить сердце,а родители уже вещи собрали и спашивают:"Он еще не умер?"
И это мы - циники????!!!!

----------


## истерика

какой ужас...просто нет слов... :shock:

----------


## Lena

*Тайна* вот о таких, как Вы, мы какраз ничего  против не имели. Мы о прочитанном линке...  там, где дама одна думает совершенно по другому.

----------


## Dita

Да, врачи эт особый случай!!огромный им "респект"

----------


## Mimi

Зря вы так говорите! Она замечательный человек и мой жж-френд.

RedFoxius! Н*х писать!

----------


## Irene

> А вы спрашиваете зачем жить? Затем, чтоб таких людей как она Уничтожать, чтобы хоть ктото мог выжить из её пациентов.


 У меня личные причины не любить медицину как систему. И многих медиков. Но в данном случае ничего предосудительного не прочитала. Профессиональный цинизм в пределах нормы, не более. Если медик будет каждого пациента оплакивать и переживать его горе как свое, от него мало толку будет. И недолго.

----------


## Кайлушка

Согласен с irene. Медицина у нас бесплатная, врачи получают копейки, поэтому и сервис никудышный. В Штатах, к примеру, где врачи через страховую систему получают хрен знает сколько бабла, совершенно все по-другому. И отношение, и подход. Любой каприз за ваши деньги что называется.

----------


## мутный тип

Врачи это те люди которых надо истреблять, я благодаря врачам чуть крышей не тронулся, банально исмешно пощел в больницу из за того что чесался, не сильно но в течении недели, после мази от чесотки я бился головой об спинку кровати и был готов содрать с  себя кожу........ До сих пор проклянаю того дермотолога... В результате потом другой врач сказал что у меня просто аллергия......

----------


## Римма

Врачи как бы очень разные бывают. Как и плотники, кузнецы, строители...
Не надо обобщать.

----------

